# Goodbye VW hello Chevy



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

First of all Welcome to Cruzetalk

We have very few who have a diesel at the moment, they should be spread out in this section.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome, I have an Aussie Holden Cruze diesel and it is coming up for it's first birthday next month and I have "O" issues so far. I have to point out that I have a different 2l engine and transmission to the NA one, but all the reports so far are positive on yours.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Ordering usually takes about 4-6 months. 

I forgot what is in the safety package. Nav isn't a big deal. The MyLink radios will play blue tooth audio so if you use Nav on your phone and play music off it, you can have the voice commands playing through the stereo. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh and welcome to the nutty bin 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Welcome future Diesel owner!
Ordering the Diesel may take longer than a similar gas version as GM is only building XX amount.
Used to be 4-6 weeks and your car could be built unless it was a high demand unit.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I've had diesel cars before. My favorite was a 1992 Mercedes 300D. It was a 5 cylinder turbo diesel passed down from my dad. Unfortunately it died because someone who probably should have given up driving decided to turn left right in front of me. It was a sad passing with only 150,000 miles on the odometer. The engine was running long past the impact and all passengers were fine. The fire department actually made things worse by cutting the fuel line and spilling diesel every where. Guess they didn't notice the big red "STOP" button on the engine. 

This would be my first Chevrolet and first American car. Pretty much everyone in my family has a poor image of American cars, especially diesels. After driving the Cruze for over 6000 miles in the past year I definitely think it is a good car. I travel for work and I always ask for a Cruze when I rent. My first trip to the dealer will be this weekend and I will see what they have. I'm pretty flexible on what I want, as I really just want the base 2LT which has everything I want. All the other things are extras and I would take them, but don't want a fully loaded car at the cost of an extra few thousand cash. I'll update once I've been to the dealer.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good choice let us now your thoughts after you get back! The cruze is definitely not your grandpa's American car! They really stepped up the quality here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome and if (which I have no doubt about) the Cruze ECO-D is the same quality as the gasoline Cruzen you'll have a long happy relationship with your car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I second the notion that they stepped up the quality. It's a very well built and solid car.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I traded in my 2009 Jetta TDi back in Dec 2011 for a 2012 2LT RS 6m, due to the HPFP problems. While mine didn't implode I liked to sleep at night and felt it was time to go before it did. 

And anyone over at TDIclub that still says drive more, worry less, is just kidding themselves.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

It seems cruze are far better there than the ones we got here. Seriously, there is no comparison of cruze with VW; not even with Polo


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! I hope that you find the Cruze Eco-D that you're looking for! This really is a great forum with lots of useful information and very very helpful members!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Devilz said:


> It seems cruze are far better there than the ones we got here. Seriously, there is no comparison of cruze with VW; not even with Polo


Where is the UK Cruze built? The Aussie built one I have is quite good and in 11.000km has not had a single issue.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope everything goes well in your search.

Seems everyone talks about German Engineering but no one ever mentions German Reliability.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

German Engineering isn't that good, Mexican engineering is even worse. On my 2004 Jetta and from talking to people who have newer MKV's there are definitely some issue. The one I've run into and someone I know with a MKV had this issue, is the glove box. If the handle breaks from use or someone breaking into it, you can't just get the door or the latch assembly. You have to buy the whole glove box which costs $800! 

Fortunately I saved myself two weeks and $75 by re-using the lock cylinder from my old glove box, but really? Even if just the latch mechanism breaks the whole thing needs to go. It's really sad how everything now is not as reliable as it should be and that everything is disposable. I'm hoping this won't be an issue with the Chevy, but we'll see. I have issue with the use of plastics, but they better darn hold up to the usage pattern they are designed for.

On a lighter note, I'm picking up my new Cruze Diesel after work today and I am incredibly excited!


----------



## chas1441 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello fellow Cruze Diesel Frends.
I picked up my diesel on friday and i'm really happy with it so far. I have the Nav, 2LT, Fog lamps, and the oil pan heater, and Sun Roof. Today is the first day that I have to put fuel in it after putting 500 miles on it. I really can't tell you how my mileage was because it only has 500 miles on it.
I had a 2011 VW Jetta. but this car is much better.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I love my Diesel! I live in IL and the traffic can get crazy. The safety package is well worth it to me. I also got Nav (not by choice) and honestly I prefer my Garmin portable GPS over the Mylink nav. Good luck on the wait if you order one. I had a dealer hunt one down for me (found almost exactly what I was looking for in Ohio) and the 2 week wait almost killed me It was well worth it though.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine took three months from order to delivery.


----------



## BlkDsl (Aug 15, 2013)

I have 1600km on my new diesel now and i love it, fully loaded with nav and the safety package. I didn't want either of them on my car but for the little price difference i really enjoy the extra features now and wouldn't.


----------

